# Icd-10 - I recently became a new coder



## RachelCoder (Nov 11, 2011)

I recently became a new coder...Will the ICD-10 take the place of the ICD-9 completely?? If so are there classes and such I can take to learn all of it?!?!


Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 11, 2011)

yes ICD-10 CM will replace ICD-9 CM for visit date of Oct 1 2013 and after.  There are numerous classes being scheduled at time.  You will need to look in your area or check with your local AAPC chapter.


----------



## nc_coder (Nov 16, 2011)

*Don't worry*

We have recently done the AAPC 4 part series of ICD-10 implementation in our local chapter meetings.  Basically, if you know how to look up ICD-9 codes, you will know how to look up I-10 codes.  The book is the formatted the same.  There are just more choices.


----------



## juliemoser (Nov 16, 2011)

I just attended the AAPC ICD 10 Bootcamp and it was so very helpful! There is more to it than just learning new codes. I would encourage you to attend whatever resources you can. Also, the ICD 10 area here on the AAPC page is very helpful as well! Good Luck!


----------



## CBaer (Nov 30, 2011)

I find other than a couple additional chapters and the "X" place holder, and knowing that some codes will have RT or LT, Initial, subsequent or sequela already in the codes, looking up the codes isn't the issue.  The issue still remains with the providers documenting enough to select the code to the highest level of specificity.

Cheryl 
Harrisburg PA


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes but that is where we as coders need to be helpful and instructive to our providers, take this opportunity to develope good coding habits and not just unspecified for everything.  Do not fall back on cheat sheets and those ICD-9 to 10 cross coders.  It is a golden opportunity here to begin everything the right way we did not get this back in 1977 with ICD-9 implementation as the codes were not used for claim payment back then, so bad habits were formed prior to the codes being used for claims.  Do it right the first time so you do have to spend the time and money to redo it on the back end!


----------

